# Kurznachricht / SMS-"Freischaltung" im Festnetz ?!



## Heikeline (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte eben einen komischen Anruf auf dem Festnetz. Es gäbe eine Kurznachricht für mich. Leider liegt noch keine Berechtigung vor, drücken sie dafür bitte die... Möchten Sie diese Berechtigung jetzt erteilen, dann drücken sie die.... ansonsten wird die Kurznachricht gelöscht.
Mein Sohn schickt mir manchmal eine SMS über das Festnetz, dazu brauchte ich noch nie eine Berechtigung, der Text wurde immer sofort gesprochen.
Ist das eine neue Abzocke?

Gruß
Heikeline


----------



## Heikeline (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kurznachricht über das Festnetz*

Ich habe übrigens sofort aufgelegt.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kurznachricht über das Festnetz*

Liest sich sehr ähnlich wie hier bei Antispam

"SMS-Freischaltung" über verschiedene 0137-Nummern - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Heikeline (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kurznachricht über das Festnetz*

Ja, das Thema im Link trifft genau zu. Die Rufnummer war übrigens unterdrückt.


----------



## Siggi-51 (22 Oktober 2008)

*SMS-"Freischaltung" im Festnetz?!*

Hallo,
gestern bekam ich einen Anruf mit der Bandansage, jemand hätte mir eine SMS auf den Festnetzanschluß geschickt. Da mein Anschluß für derartige Dienste nicht freigeschaltet wäre, sollte ich die Taste "1" zum freischalten oder die "2" zum löschen drücken.
Die Sache machte einen dubiosen Eindruck und da ich die Umleitung auf eine teure Nullwertnummer unserer "innovativen Geschäftsleute" in Verdacht hatte, habe ich lieber auf die SMS verzichtet. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Geschichte?
Gruß Siggi-51


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kurznachricht / SMS-"Freischaltung" im Festnetz ?!*

Scheint wieder aufgewärmt zu werden:

"SMS-Freischaltung" über verschiedene 0137-Nummern - Seite 4 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Siggi-51 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kurznachricht / SMS-"Freischaltung" im Festnetz ?!*

@ww: Danke für die Verschiebung zum richtigen Thema! 
Dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, an dem unsere "Freunde" ihre neueste Innovation testen wollten. Da werden sich wohl in nächster Zeit noch einige Betroffene melden.
Hoffentlich spricht sich dieser neue Angriff auf unsere Geldbörsen schnell herum, damit es nicht zu viele geneppte Opfer gibt.
Welcher Bauernfänger mag wohl hinter dieser "Geschäftsidee" stecken?
Gruß Siggi-51


----------

